# Not all books in a series on Kindle. Drat!



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

So I started reading the Mary Russell series by Laurie King. I love it! I have read book 1 (The Beekeeper's Apprentice) and book 2 (Monstrous Regiment of Women) and go to buy book 3 for my Kindle and...IT'S NOT AVAILABLE ! I'll have to decide whether to buy a paper book   or just skip it and go on to the next book in the series. I didn't notice that some of them weren't available for the Kindle when I started them.

Decisions, decisions...I can buy used thru Amazon pretty cheaply, but I really prefer reading on my Kindle (much easier on my eyes). Do you find that publishers don't put all books in a series in the Kindle format? I just assumed they'd all be available.

Drat and double drat.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Yeah, isn't that a pain? There are a lot of series like that. Hopefully, it's just a matter of not having gotten around to getting them into an eBook format yet - there are an awful lot of books out there.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Even weirder is when I look at her website it looks like only Book 3 is not in Kindle format. The rest are, and the latest two are over $9.99. I think the pre-order price for the new one was over $15. Wow...and ugh.


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

If you say the rest are on the Kindle except that one... Then maybe they forgot to add it... You should give them a friendly e mail...


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

Or maybe it's a rather new title that has not been released on the Kindle yet. Either way, it is a bit of a bummer, of course, to see that happen. Kind of reminds me of the hardcover/paperback situation, if you started buying the first two volumes in paperback form and then the next installment is released and you have to wait a year or more until it's out in paperback, just to complete your series on the shelf.


----------



## Concrete Queen (Oct 19, 2009)

It's my understanding that not all books in a series necessarily have the same publisher.  Rights are bought and sold like antiques at a flea market.  So the first two books may have one publisher who puts them out in cheap paperbacks, and the next few might have a publisher who sells the more expensive paperbacks or may be in transistion, and the last few may have a publisher who markets them and sells them in hardback form.  Each publisher can make their own decision about ebooks, which is why sometimes not all books in a series make it onto the Kindle.


----------



## LaRita (Oct 28, 2008)

When I was first buying the Mary Russell series last July the third book, A Letter of Mary, wasn't available then. I kept checking and was able to buy it last October. How strange the same situation is happening again.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

LaRita, that's the same book that's not available now! It is weird. Wonder why it was removed?


----------



## LaRita (Oct 28, 2008)

The publisher of A Letter of Mary is Picador USA and the others are published by Bantam Dell. I wonder if Picador is one of the infamous McMillan group?


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

I've run into the same crap with teh Repairman Jack series.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> The publisher of A Letter of Mary is Picador USA and the others are published by Bantam Dell. I wonder if Picador is one of the infamous McMillan group?


It is...I just looked it up. Oh well. Either I'll buy a .01 copy from Amazon, check it out from the library, or just skip it.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Same thing with the newest series from T. Jefferson Parker. The 1st book, LA Outlaws is on Kindle (and was great!), the 2nd book, Renegades is not available, and then the 3rd book just came out last month, Iron River, and it's available for Kindle. How do you expect me to buy the 3rd book in the series when I haven't even read the 2nd one yet??!?!


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

As an update (not that anyone probably cares ), a friend has A Letter of Mary in paperback. So why am I not fired up about reading the book in paper form? Is it because I know paper books bug my eyes more than my K2? Or is it the thought of putting my K2 down for a bit and reading an actual paper book?

*sigh* I feel like I'm almost in withdrawal, and I finished a K2 book just a few minutes ago....


----------



## JenniferNaylor (Dec 27, 2009)

I encountered this with the Linda Wisdom Hex series, book 2 was not available in Kindle format. I requested the book to be on Kindle a few times and then decided to see what would happen if I emailed the publisher. What a surprise when I received a response on the same day!! The book was on Amazon 2 days later! It doesn't hurt to ask I guess!

I haven't read a DTB since receiving my Kindle for Christmas, I swear I will at some point but I haven't put my Kindle down since I received it!


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> I encountered this with the Linda Wisdom Hex series, book 2 was not available in Kindle format. I requested the book to be on Kindle a few times and then decided to see what would happen if I emailed the publisher. What a surprise when I received a response on the same day!! The book was on Amazon 2 days later! It doesn't hurt to ask I guess!


I emailed the publisher just now, but don't expect the same response. Somehow, I don't think McMillan is going to jump right on it . But you're right...it doesn't hurt to ask!


----------



## JenniferNaylor (Dec 27, 2009)

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Paper books aren't so bad once you get used to them.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm reading the Highlander series by Karen Marie Moning and the 3rd book isn't available for the Kindle. For some reason all of the others available bur this one is a preorder for April 14.  At least I know it's on the way.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I have come across this before as well. So far one of the series I wanted to start (Amelia Peabody) is actually coming out this spring with the rest in the series the others not yet but I keep clicking that "I want to Read on Kindle" button hoping they will be soon. 

As it is though, I have so many on my TBR list that it really hasn't become an issue yet.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Hoosiermama said:


> I emailed the publisher just now, but don't expect the same response. Somehow, I don't think McMillan is going to jump right on it . But you're right...it doesn't hurt to ask!


Let us know if you hear anything from the publisher.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Nothing yet...but I have a paperback copy that a friend loaned me. The book is really good, but I just don't like reading it in paper form. How weird that it feels strange to read a paperback already! I miss my K2!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Hoosiermama said:


> Nothing yet...but I have a paperback copy that a friend loaned me. The book is really good, but I just don't like reading it in paper form. How weird that it feels strange to read a paperback already! I miss my K2!


I have not been able to read a paperbook since I got my Kindle.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Anne said:


> I have not been able to read a paperbook since I got my Kindle.


Me either. I read the first 2 books of Gillian Summers Faire Folk trilogy on my Kindle. Book 3 came out in DTB only. I've had it for months and haven't read it yet.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Me either. I read the first 2 books of Gillian Summers Faire Folk trilogy on my Kindle. Book 3 came out in DTB only. I've had it for months and haven't read it yet.


I am glad I am not the only one.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Holy cow! I found the author on Facebook and "friended" her. I sent her an email this morning (thru Facebook) telling her how much I am enjoying the series, that I'm reading it on a Kindle, and did she know if A Letter of Mary would ever be available for the Kindle. I wrote her about 10:20 this morning, and got a message back that she's check with her editor to see if she can get it on Kindle!

Don't know if that will happen, but so cool that she wrote back!


----------



## JenniferNaylor (Dec 27, 2009)

I am so excited, keep us posted!!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Hoosiermama said:


> Holy cow! I found the author on Facebook and "friended" her. I sent her an email this morning (thru Facebook) telling her how much I am enjoying the series, that I'm reading it on a Kindle, and did she know if A Letter of Mary would ever be available for the Kindle. I wrote her about 10:20 this morning, and got a message back that she's check with her editor to see if she can get it on Kindle!
> 
> Don't know if that will happen, but so cool that she wrote back!


That is so cool. I just sent her a Friend request. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Laurie King just accepted my friend request on Facebook


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> Laurie King just accepted my friend request on Facebook


Nice!

I'm about halfway thru A Letter of Mary...and I cannot believe how much harder it is reading a paperback than my K2. The book is excellent, but I find I don't want to read as long with the paperback as I can/do with my K2.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Hoosiermama said:


> Nice!
> 
> I'm about halfway thru A Letter of Mary...and I cannot believe how much harder it is reading a paperback than my K2. The book is excellent, but I find I don't want to read as long with the paperback as I can/do with my K2.


I have not read a paperbook except for my school books since I got my kindle.


----------



## Digital Tempest (Dec 17, 2009)

That same thing happened to me. I'm reading a cozy crime series. It's currently 6 books long. Books 1,2,5,6 are on Kindle, but 3 and 4 are not. At first, I thought it was because they were published by a different publisher, but it's actually not. Maybe I need to see if I can find this author like you did and get some results. LOL.


----------



## padowd (Jan 14, 2010)

I read this morning about a series of books that sounded really good and I went to Amazon to look them up and they only had like 4 books and there are many in the series so I just marked them off my list.I don't want to start in the middle of a series.That is the only bad thing I have found about having my Kindle.Yes I know I could get the paperback book but that is why I bought the Kindle is to get away from that.I have way to many books in my bookcases now.My husband said no more books are coming into the house so he bought me this Kindle for Christmas and I love it.Maybe one day all books will be available to us to read on our ereaders.


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

Many major publishers have obviously not developed a cohesive plan for handling Kindle titles. I suspect part of it is they still want to artificially protect hardcover prices, and part is just too many books and not enough staff. Backlist always draws less interest--and that's how their business model currently operates, because those books drop from the shelves.

In a few years, you'll start seeing entire series (six books for $9.99 and the like). It's not quite a straight-up comparison, but I was shocked to see that you could get the entire run of Spiderman comics (around 600 issues) on a CD for less than $20. Everything is in flux right now, but nothing will motivate publishers as much as Kindle cash rolling in!

Scott Nicholson
The Skull Ring
http://www.amazon.com/The-Skull-Ring-ebook/dp/B003980ELA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1267040921&sr=1-1


----------



## long run nick (Sep 25, 2009)

I just got started on WEB Griffin's series books. The good news is 43 of the 44 series books are on Kindle!! Nice not to have to worry about what I am going to read next. Not sure why "The Murderers" from the Badge of Honor series is missing. Nick


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

long run nick said:


> I just got started on WEB Griffin's series books. The good news is 43 of the 44 series books are on Kindle!! Nice not to have to worry about what I am going to read next. Not sure why "The Murderers" from the Badge of Honor series is missing. Nick


Hopefully by the time you get through all his other books, that one will be available! He's one of my top 3 favorite authors... I sure wish he was 30 or 40 years younger so I'd know the books wouldn't have an end in sight! Although, his most recent books have his son listed as a co-author, so maybe he's training him up to continue the characters.


----------



## long run nick (Sep 25, 2009)

911jason said:


> Hopefully by the time you get through all his other books, that one will be available! He's one of my top 3 favorite authors... I sure wish he was 30 or 40 years younger so I'd know the books wouldn't have an end in sight! Although, his most recent books have his son listed as a co-author, so maybe he's training him up to continue the characters.


Jason, who are your other favorite authors? Nick


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

long run nick said:


> Jason, who are your other favorite authors? Nick


Lee Child and W.E.B. Griffin alternate at the #1 spot, Vince Flynn, Alex Berenson and Barry Eisler probably round out my top 5... I wouldn't say that any of the others are like Griffin though, so beware! 

Here are a couple threads you may find useful...

http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=19023.0
http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=17174.0


----------

